# Is there a way to undelete?



## cdharris (Jan 21, 2004)

Is there a way to recover or undelete recordings that were accidentially deleted from an HR22? My old DirecTV HD Tivo has a way to restore recently deleted programs, but the HR22 does not seem to have that option. Is there a hidden code or hack to do this? Thanks.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

No.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

This is one thing I'd like to see added to these babies...


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

It really depends on how the file system the thing uses works. If its like most file systems the only thing that gets erased when you erase a file is the files entry in a big table the disk uses to make data findable. If thats the case it should not be too hard for them to add a feature that keeps those entries in memory for a few minutes after deletion so you can undo the change before something else writes to that location on the disk.

Anyone with an owned HRxx wanna erase a file, pull the drive out, and see if a linux file recovery thingy can undelete it?


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> This is one thing I'd like to see added to these babies...


Me too!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

cdharris said:


> Is there a way to recover or undelete recordings that were *accidentially* deleted from an HR22? My old DirecTV HD Tivo has a way to restore recently deleted programs, but the HR22 does not seem to have that option. Is there a hidden code or hack to do this? Thanks.


Isn't there an "are you sure?" prompt that comes up when you want to delete a program. Pay attention to what you are doing.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Avder said:


> It really depends on how the file system the thing uses works. If its like most file systems the only thing that gets erased when you erase a file is the files entry in a big table the disk uses to make data findable. If thats the case it should not be too hard for them to add a feature that keeps those entries in memory for a few minutes after deletion so you can undo the change before something else writes to that location on the disk.
> 
> Anyone with an owned HRxx wanna erase a file, pull the drive out, and see if a linux file recovery thingy can undelete it?


They're using EXT3 file system, eg with journal for OS itself; there is no provision what allow end user to control the processes of commit/restores transactions at file level.
Customers need pay attention what they doing and use last chance when DVR asking for acknowledge of destructive transaction such as Delete Recording.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> Isn't there an "are you sure?" prompt that comes up when you want to delete a program. Pay attention to what you are doing.


It's not that we are deleting things by mistake, though that does happen. Sometimes I get the urge to watch something again or want someone else to see it. I delete some programs because I don't have time to watch them but later wish to view them. One of the last updates on the HR10-250 allowed this and I thought so what. I was surprised how often I actually used it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So, proposing kind of "Recycle Bin", you knew it's just different folder what gathered your deleted files WITHOUT deleting them, ie still taking space on the disk - that would contradict with your intention to free up space for new recordings.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> Isn't there an "are you sure?" prompt that comes up when you want to delete a program. Pay attention to what you are doing.


For a red button delete there is. However, there is no prompt if you use double-dash to delete something.

I know it becomes habit to hit delete at the end of an episode. For that I sometimes wish we could undelete.

I wonder how long you would have after something is delete before that space is at least partially reclaimed by another recording or process. I suspect the amount of time from deletion to when it can no longer be recovered is probably pertty short.

Mike


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> Isn't there an "are you sure?" prompt that comes up when you want to delete a program. Pay attention to what you are doing.


Sorry, but that's impossible advice. If you are paying attention and the highlight is on the program that you want to delete and the highlight MOVES after you hit the delete key, you shouldn't have to make sure that the Programming did it correctly:nono2:


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

My wife would love an “undelete” option. Several times I’ve been busted for deleting my wife’s shows.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

MicroBeta said:


> For a red button delete there is. However, there is no prompt if you use double-dash to delete something.
> 
> I know it becomes habit to hit delete at the end of an episode. For that I sometimes wish we could undelete.
> 
> ...


I always used the double dash until I accidently deleted an entire folder, now I use the red button delete. I will only make that mistake once. I would love to see a "recycle bin" that has the last 3-4 deleted programs in it.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> This is one thing I'd like to see added to these babies...


I think an overwhelming percentage of us would. In fact I don't know why anyone wouldn't. :lol:


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

P Smith said:


> So, proposing kind of "Recycle Bin", you knew it's just different folder what gathered your deleted files WITHOUT deleting them, ie still taking space on the disk - that would contradict with your intention to free up space for new recordings.


Tivo has had this for quite some time.

Putting them into the recycle bin makes them the highest priority to get permanently deleted if any room is needed. Until then, it just continues to fill up.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> I think an overwhelming percentage of us would. In fact I don't know why anyone wouldn't. :lol:


I guess I'm one of the minority here. I even have my computer set up to delete files immediately rather than send them to the recycle bin. There are, of course, file recovery programs available for computers that work well as long as the recovery operation is performed very soon after the deletion.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

bobcamp1 said:


> Tivo has had this for quite some time.
> 
> Putting them into the recycle bin makes them the highest priority to get permanently deleted if any room is needed. Until then, it just continues to fill up.


That's right, when the disk gets full the oldest deleted program gets deleted permanently.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

User should setup priorities to delete - deleting by date will not satisfy owners with their own criteria.


----------



## ricochet (Aug 21, 2006)

P Smith said:


> User should setup priorities to delete - deleting by date will not satisfy owners with their own criteria.


Too complicated. Once a user deletes a program the DVR gets to decide what happens to it and when - just like it does today. They could be saved in the recycle bin and only deleted when needed for disk space, they could be deleted from the recycle bin after some period of time even if the disk space is not required, the largest could be deleted first, the oldest could be deleted first, all kinds of possibilities.

I would guess that even if the file just sits in the recycle bin for 5 minutes it solves virtually all the accidental deletion problems. You wouldn't even have to use a folder in the main program list. You could put it off in some other menu option and that way people who didn't care about the feature would not even be able to tell it was there.


----------



## northrk (Sep 13, 2007)

Don't Delete


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

northrk said:


> Don't Delete


See? That's what I'm talking about !


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

northrk said:


> Don't Delete


I assume that people with 2 TB external drives follow this directive.


----------



## rosenhauer (Mar 24, 2009)

Add me for the "Recycle Bin" concept. Make the deleted item go into there then truly delete them as room is needed. The percent full indicator can still only list the items that aren't in the recycle bin. So unless you are completely full you would have at least a few min to recover a show. This would be like the "don't delete" option but with the benefit of having the shows you have "deleted" removed from the mail list. 

Maybe we can hope for this as the MRV only makes this more likely to happen when you can delete from other boxes (if you have that turned on) and you no longer "have that in the other room also".


----------



## rapjrhb (Sep 26, 2007)

Or maybe just a "mark for deletion" option. It wouldn't necessarily have to move to a recycle bin but could just mark the show to be deleted when space is needed - before getting to the oldest shows that are not specifically marked.


----------

